# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Αντίο στη μικρούλα μου...

## Esmi

Η μικρούλα μου, η Μόζυ, τελικά δεν τα κατάφερε, δεν άντεξε όλο αυτό που είχε και μας άφησε... πριν από λίγη ώρα... ήταν το πρώτο μου πουλάκι, το πιο ζωηρό και το πιο χαρούμενο, ακόμα και τώρα πριν το τέλος... δεν ήθελε να με στενοχωρήσει και να μου δείξει ότι θα φύγει...  το δώρο που μου έκανε πριν φύγει ήταν να κάτσει μαζί μου και να κοιμηθεί! Έφυγε στα χέρια μου, καθώς την κρατούσα... 
Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ όλους για τη βοήθεια και στη συμπαράστασή σας και ειδικά τον Κ. Δημήτρη (Jk), την Χριστίνα (Cristina), την Κωνσταντίνα(CaptainChoco) και την Αριάδνη (Ariadni), γιατί ήταν δίπλα μου καθημερινά και με συμβούλευαν όσο και με όποιο τρόπο μπορούσαν...

Η μικρή μου..


Θα σε θυμάμαι πάντα μικρούλα μου... αντίο!

----------


## jk21

Λυπαμαι Ερασμια ...  προφανως δεν ηταν απλη κυστη φτερωματος ( και για αυτο ματωνε )  , αφου αυτες μπορει να περασει καιρος χωρις να κινδυνευει η ζωη , εκτος αν εμποδιζουν τα πουλια να αφοδευσουν ή να φανε ... Εκτος αν μολυνθηκε ο τραυματισμος , αλλα με την αντιβιοτικη αγωγη ,λιγο χλωμο 

Ας αναπαυθει η ψυχουλα ...

----------


## Αριστειδης

Να την θυμασε ευχομαι να πηγε καπου καλα

----------


## Ariadni

Ερασμια μου δεν υπαρχουν λογια.. Η ζουζουνα σου θα ηρεμησει τωρα.. Εφυγε διπλα σου γιατι σε λατρευε και ενιωθε ομορφα και ασφαλης μαζι σου! Της χαρισες υπεροχες στιγμες και ηταν πολυ ευτυχισμενη! Κανεις μας δε θα την ξεχασει..

----------


## mariann@

Λυπάμαι πολύ

----------


## nikolaslo

Κριμα βρε Ερασμια να το θυμασαι και να ευχςισαι να περναει καλυτερα τωρα.

----------


## Vrasidas

Κράτα τις όμορφες στιγμές, που σίγουρα ήταν πολλες. Κρατα την αγάπη που έδωσες και σου δόθηκε. Και χαμογέλα που είχες την χαρά να μοιραστείς λίγο χρόνο με ένα υπεροχο πλασματάκι.
Τη θλιψη δεν την απαλύνει παρα μονο ο χρόνος.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Μια ψυχούλα έφυγε. Καλό ταξίδι μικρούλα!
Στην Αθήνα όμως σε περιμένει ένα από τα μωράκια μου. Με πολύ χαρά θέλω να σου δώσω ένα από τα μικρά που χω στη φωλιά. Σκέψου το. Τα μωρά πάντα σε κάνουν να ξεχνάς τα πάντα.


Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Cristina

Λυπάμαι τόσο πολύ!!! Όλες αυτές οι μέρες που μιλάγαμε την είχα αγαπήσει και εγω...ήλπιζα πως θα γίνει καλά... Ότι και να σου πω δεν απαλύνει τον πόνο σου! 
Το σιγουρο είναι ότι έζησε πολυ καλά με σένα!  Ότι και να προσπαθούσες να κάνεις δεν θα την έσωζε , αλλά έφυγε μέσα απο τα χέρια σου και χωρίς πόνο! 
Εύχομαι να μην χρειαστείς ποτέ ξανά τέτοιες συμβουλές απο κανέναν και να μιλήσουμε και πάλι καθημερινά για χαρούμενα πράγματα!
Αντίο, κούκλα μου....

----------


## Esmi

Προσπαθώ να θυμάμαι μόνο τις όμορφες στιγμές... κάθε στιγμή μαζί της ήταν μοναδική... τουλάχιστον ξέρω ότι έκανα ότι μπορούσα και ότι περνούσε από το χέρι μου! Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τα λόγια σας... Μαργαρίτα σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για αυτή σου την προταση... υπόσχομαι να το σκεφτώ αργότερα που θα είμαι πιστεύω πιο ήρεμη!

----------


## wild15

Λυπαμαι πολυ....

----------


## niotheros

Ερασμία την αγαπήσαμε όλοι και όλοι ελπίζαμε ότι θα το ξεπεράσει.... Το παλέψατε μαζί μέχρι την τελευταία στιγμή και αυτό ολοκληρώνει και επιβεβαιώνει την αγάπη που υπήρξε μεταξύ σας!!! Το πιο σημαντικό και ουσιαστικό που πρέπει να κρατήσεις!!! Να την θυμάσαι και να χαμογελάς!!!

----------


## Labirikos

Κρίμα το πουλάκι.Λυπάμαι πολύ.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πλάκα κάνεις .... αρνούμαι να το πιστέψω !!!  :eek:  
Πωπωπω δε μπορώ κάν να το διανοηθώ ειλικρινά !!  :Sad0064: Πάντα την θυμόμουν ενεργητική , παιγνιδιάρα και πειραχτήρι και ευτυχώς ακόμα και τώρα με αυτές τις λίγες αναμνήσεις την θυμάμαι και την αποχαιρετώ !  :Sad0121: 
Ξεκουράστηκε η μικρή πριγκίπισσα γιατί ήταν αρκετά επίπονο ότι περνούσε .. 
Καλή δύναμη , υπομονή και να προσέχεις τα άλλα δύο πουλάκια σου !  :Happy:

----------


## erithacus

Πωπωπωπω και εγώ τωρα το είδα....πολύ στενόχωρο....αλλά τι να πείς  :sad:  ....Καλή Δύναμη Ερασμία  :sad: ...
Αυτό "έφυγε" ησύχασε....τον καυμό σου σκέφτομαι και λυπάμαι ειλικρινά  :sad:

----------


## Soulaki

Οχι ρε Ερασμια, τι ειναι αυτα που μας λες βραδιάτικα? πολυ λυπαμαι, ήταν ιδιαίτερο πουλακι......κουραγιο....δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να πω.
Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις δεν εχω λόγια.....

----------


## Esmi

Ο καημός μου είναι μεγάλος, δύσκολα θα περάσει...  :sad:

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα Ερασμια.
Με την σειρα μου,και εγω λυπαμαι για το πουλακι που εχασες.
Αν και δεν μου αρεσουν τα μπατζακια,σου δινω το λογο μου(κ δεν το λεω για να σου απαλυνω τον πονο),
το πουλακι ηταν κουκλακι.
Ο καημος σου με τον καιρο θα λιγοστεψει.
Θα σου μεινει μια γλυκεια αναμνηση που παντα θα σε ποναει.
Σαν ενα αγκαθακι..
Καλο βραδυ,κ κρατα τις γλυκιες στιγμες που περασατε.
Σιγουρα το πουλακι,ειναι τωρα στον παραδεισο(που αλλού αλλωστε να ηταν).

Δεν ειχα παρακολουθησει,καθολου το post,με το προβλημα,αλλά.πραγματικα ,σε καταλαβαινω,
ειναι μερικα πουλακια,που ειναι ξεχωριστα,αν κ ολα ειναι ψυχουλες.
Τελος,με συγκινησε ιδιαιτερα.οτι ''εφυγε'',στα χερια σου.. :sad:

----------


## Georgiablue

Ερασμια κριμα πολυ κριμα ειχα διαβασει το ποστ αλλα πιστευα οτι θα τα καταφερνε η μικρουλα... Λυπαμαι πολυ για το χαμο σου !  :sad:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Γλυκούλα μου, η Μόζι ήταν δυνατό πουλάκι και το πάλεψε πάρα πολύ! Και αυτό γιατί είχε εσένα αλλά και τον Κώστα δίπλα της που κάνατε ότι μπορούσατε για να τη βοηθήσετε δεδομένων των συνθηκών (έλλειψη πτηνιάτρου). 
Όλα τα πουλάκια που έχουμε στο σπίτι μας έρχονται από τον παράδεισο για να μας γλυκάνουν τη ζωή, εκεί λοιπόν πρέπει και να ξαναγυρίσουν, κάποιες φορές πιο σύντομα από όσο ελπίζουμε. Η στεναχώρια που νιώθεις είναι το τίμημα που πρέπει να πληρώσουμε για όλες τις ευτυχισμένες στιγμές που μας χάρισαν αυτά τα αγγελάκια.

----------


## Soulaki

Καλη μου Ερασμια, σε σκέφτομαι από εχθές, και εύχομαι σύντομα να μαλακώσει, ο πόνος που νιώθεις.....εξάλλου, σκέψου, ότι σε χρειάζονται και τα αλλα σου πουλακια......και περιμένουν να τους χαρίσεις την αγάπη και την αγκαλίτσα σου.....

----------


## Esmi

Με συγκινείτε πολύ με το ενδιαφέρον σας όλοι να ξέρετε... ευχαριστώ πολυ τη Μόζυ και την ευγνωμονώ που με οδήγησε σε αυτό το φόρουμ και με έκανε να γνωρίσω όλους εσάς εδώ!!

----------


## Pidgey

Αντίο...

----------


## Destat

Ερασμία μου πραγματικά δεν περίμενα να εξελιχθεί έτσι... μάλλον ήτανε να γίνει από την αρχή, πραγματικά οι συνθήκες ήταν περίεργες, χωρίς πτηνίατρο ή κάποιον έμπειρο να είναι δίπλα σας,αλλά και διαφορετικά να ήταν τα πράγματα κανείς δεν σου εγγυάται οτι θα μπορούσε να είχει σωθεί..

όπως και να'χει όμως όσο έζησε ήταν χαρούμενη και φροντισμένη! Εσύ να σκέφτεσαι όλες τις όμορφες στιγμές που περάσατε παρέα και από δω και πέρα δώσε όλη σου την προσοχή στα υπόλοιπα μικρά σου και εύχομαι να μην ξανά χρειαστεί να περάσετε τέτοια περιπέτεια! Να είστε όλοι καλά και εμείς θα είμαστε κοντά σας σε ότι χρειαστεί ακόμη κι αν μας χωρίζουν μερικά χιλιόμετρα!  :Happy0062:

----------


## Efthimis98

Ερασμια μου πραγματικα λυπαμαι.  :sad: 
Διαβαζοντας το ποστ σου συγκινηθηκα απο την αγαπη και την αφοσοιωση που της εδειχνες.
Καλο της ταξιδι!!!  :Sad0121:

----------


## Efthimis98

Ερασμια μου πραγματικα λυπαμαι.  :sad: 
Διαβαζοντας το ποστ σου συγκινηθηκα απο την αγαπη και την αφοσοιωση που της εδειχνες.
Καλο της ταξιδι!!!  :Sad0121:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ερασμια λυπαμαι παρα πολυ...Στεναχωρηθηκα παρα πολυ για τη μιικρη :sad:

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Κρίμα για τη μικρούλα :Bird1: ...........
Να θυμασαι πάντα τις όμορφες στιγμές που ζήσατε μαζι  .....................

----------


## xrisam

Αντίο ψυχούλα μου....

----------


## greenalex1996

Ελα ρε κριμα το μπατζι... Ξερω πως νιωθεις ...ειναι πολυ ισχυρο το δεσιμο με τα μπατζι και εισαι "τυχερη" που πεθανε στο χερι σου... Ευχομαι να το ξεπερασεις γρηγορα και να θυμασαι  οτι εκανες οτι μπορουσες  :Happy:  

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Esmi

Πάντως να ξέρετε με βοηθατε πολυ όλοι σας!!

----------


## Vrasidas

> Πάντως να ξέρετε με βοηθατε πολυ όλοι σας!!


Είναι επειδή τα φτερωτα μας μας έχουν διδάξει πως να είμαστε περισσότερο "πλασματα με καρδια και κατανόηση". Μεσα απ' αυτα βρίσκουμε τη δύναμη που χρειάζεται γιατί παρ' οτι ειναι μικρούλια κρύβουν τεράστια δύναμη μέσα τους.
Ξέρω οτι θα τη θυμάσαι πάντα και θα χαμογελάς γιατί έτσι σε "εκπαίδευσε". (στην πραγματικότητα εχω καταλήξει να πιστεύω ακράδαντα ότι αυτα εκπαιδεύουν εμάς και όχι εμείς αυτα)

----------


## Esmi

> ...
> Ξέρω οτι θα τη θυμάσαι πάντα και θα χαμογελάς γιατί έτσι σε "εκπαίδευσε". (στην πραγματικότητα εχω καταλήξει να πιστεύω ακράδαντα ότι αυτα εκπαιδεύουν εμάς και όχι εμείς αυτα)


Πόσο δίκιο έχεις σε αυτό.... πραγματικά με έκαναν και με κάνουν όλα τους πολύ καλύτερο άνθρωπο...

----------


## lagoudakis

τωρα το ειδα...λυπαμε πολυ,εκανες οτι μπορουσες

----------

